# Scope for a Kimber Hunter 22 LR/Cooper 22 WMR



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

I need advice on a buying a scope for a Kimber Hunter 22 LR. I want to spend less than $500. Do I need a rimfire scope? Will a high power rifle scope work? I will be shooting at ranges from 50 to 100 yards with target ammo and would like to shoot respectable groups. 1/2" to 1 inch. The gun is capable of this, I would like to do it justice. Please let me know what you think. Brand - Power - and reason for the choice. I intend to use this for novice target shooting and hunting. I am also considering a Cooper 22 WMR. Advice on a scope for that one would also be appreciated. Thank you all very much.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A high power rifle scope will be good as long as you buy high enough power to have an adjustable objective. You will be shooting small targets so I would go no less than 4 X 16 power. If you shoot small targets or squirrel at 100 yards a 6.5 X 20 wouldn't be to much.

Most rimfire scopes have a set parallax correction for 50 yards if they are not adjustable. High power rifle scopes I think are set at 200 yards if not adjustable. This would give you poor accuracy if there was no capability for parallax adjustment.

The side parallax adjustment is very handy, and you should be able to get a Sightron for under $500, or one of the new Simmons just coming out with side parallax adjustment for under $300. Simmons is getting some very good reviews on this new scope with side parallax adjustment. The Aetec had good reviews for a few years, but this new scope is getting even better reviews. I think it would make a wonderful rimfire scope.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

With such a nice quality 22, I would put a high quility scope on it. I would take into consideration the scopes that I have on my other rifles at this time. Haveing a simular sight picture as your hunting guns can be a useful thing. Another thing to think about is what you are going to use it for. If I was to do a lot of shooting at longer range (fora 22lr) I would then consider the the sheppard 22lr scope with the rangeing system set up for the 22lr. Nice gun, I have had the privlige of shooting a few in the past, and you have a very nice piece there.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I really like the high magnification optics.. there's nothing like small birds looking like ostriches or gophers looling like moose.. o.k... maybe a little exageration. I also really like the 1/8" dot reticle instead of any cross hairs. check into something with a dot.. I think you'll like that.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I find it's always better to shop for optics with the specifications you need, and then compare different models. The main points to consider, besides parallax...

...first, what do you want to see, how steady is your aim, and how good is your vision? I know some guys that shoot at 50-100 yards with a 16+x scope. They want to have the target completely fill their sight picture. They also have very, very steady hands, or use a bipod, rifle rest, or sandbag. I know guys that use much lower magnification, all the way down to maybe 4x, because their hands aren't so steady and they don't feel a great desire to be able to read the "10x" on their targets. Me, I'm very happy with the 3-9x scope on my Ruger Model 10/22-TAL race rifle. I have very good eyes (20/10 vision), very steady hands, and I require a wide field of vision in order to acquire the target rapidly. I'm also fairly good at locking onto the ten-ring as soon as I bring the gun up, so I really don't need insane magnification.

...second, how tight a group does your rifle shoot? Take a rest and a vise and find out. Use the most accurate ammunition you have (I like the Wolf match grade stuff) and measure out the group. If the gun fires a half-inch group, it would really be worth it to get a 1/8 MOA adjustment. One inch, and you can get away with a 1/4. My rifle really needed the 1/8. But getting a 1/8 MOA adjustment knob can set you back like, buoco Canadian dollars. In which case, you have to ask yourself whether your aim is so good that 1/8" at 100 yards is really gonna make a difference.


----------

